# Un nouveau client msn et + : Mercury



## golf (23 Janvier 2005)

Mercury et c'est par ici...




​


----------



## Caster (23 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est par ici...




si j'ai bien compris ..... Mercury permet la vidéoconf MAC - PC avec des comptes MSN ?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> si j'ai bien compris ..... Mercury permet la vidéoconf MAC - PC avec des comptes MSN ?



On pouvait l'espérer, mais là faut encore attendre...  Patience patience...


----------



## Balooners (24 Janvier 2005)

Golf, ça fait des mois qu'il existe :mouais: on en a parlé déjà pleins de fois...

Alzheimer quand tu nous tient...


----------



## calvin (24 Janvier 2005)

ca marche vraiment en videoconf pc mac ?
avec l'isight ?


----------



## Balooners (24 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ca marche vraiment en videoconf pc mac ?
> avec l'isight ?



Non pas encore, mais cela ne serait tarder


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Non pas encore, mais cela ne serait tarder



Et pourtant sur le lien que donne golf, c'est sensé marcher désormais. Que celui qui y arrive nous fasse signe.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (24 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement, c'est sensé marcher, et la capture sur le site le montre bien. Mais personne sur MacGé n'est parvenu à "visioconférencer" avec... Quant à moi, pas moyen de le lancer, et ce depuis les premières versions... Il arrive 5 secondes dans le dock puis s'enfuit !  Une explication ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Janvier 2005)

je viens de l'installer. je n'ai pas encore essayé avec la caméra.
Si quelqu'un a envie d'essayer, qu'il me contacte par AIM ou MSN. on fera un test


----------



## geoffroyversailles (31 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour, 

Je m'insère dans la discussion, j ai une amie qu a une webcam sur Pc et moi je sais pas quel logiciel sur Mac utiliser pour la voir ...

Y a une solution doc ???

Merci les amis


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2005)

Du nouveau avec Mercury. Il semblerait que pour l'instant seule la fonction vidéo-conférence fonctionne, mais pas la fonction webcam. J'ai découvert qu'il y avait donc deux fonctions différentes pour la vidéo sur MSN: la vidéo-conférence et la fonction webcam.  Si on en lit les commentaires du développeur, tout devrait arriver bientôt. :hein: Quelqu'un a pu tester?

Ici pour télécharger.


----------



## xxch (21 Juin 2007)

Bonjour

Pourquoi les avatars des personnes en contact sont soit violettes soit brunes ?
Et pourquoi certains ont la photo en avatar et pas les autres ?

Merci.


----------



## xxch (28 Juillet 2007)

personne ne sait ? dommage.


----------

